# Calibre new version



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It's up to 0.6.14, and the changelog says it works on Mac Snow Leopard. I have it running now and it seems to be working OK.


Mike


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Great piece of software, I love it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am still on 0.5.14. For some reason I worry things will go wrong if I update.  It works right now so I don't want to mess with a good thing. Is it very different now from the old version I have?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Something may go wrong if you even if don't update.  

I think there have been many changes since 0.5.X.  Metadata is now imported correctly from .prc and .mobi books, for instance.

Mike


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

instructions say
If you are updating from a version of calibre older than 0.6.12 on Windows XP, first uninstall calibre, then delete the C:\Program Files\calibre folder (the location may be different if you previously installed calibre elsewhere) and only then install the new version of calibre.

1 how do you tell what version you have?
2 if you uninstall.... will you lose all books entered?

sylvia


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

ak rain said:


> 1 how do you tell what version you have?
> 2 if you uninstall.... will you lose all books entered?
> 
> sylvia


1. The version number is at the upper right corner of the main screen.
2. No, you will no lose all your books. But it's a good idea to back them up anyway.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I spoke too soon. It crashes when I try to add a book.

Mike


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

mike is that to what you told me? should I upgrade
mine says 6.10 and then in red latest version 6.14

sylvia


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Calibre will always tell you what the latest version is. I have no hesitation about upgrading the moment a new version is out. Kovid is constantly making improvements, and rarely breaks anything.

So I would say go ahead and do the upgrade.

Mike


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I will do that then this evening. can I just ask a general question. I just started playing with it. found the add tags butten. I have just added my titles from my kindle. is there a reason to upload back to my kindle. would the kindle use the tags?
sylvia


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Haven't used tags.

Calibre won’t make any changes to any .azw books you purchase from Amazon, as they have DRM.

Mike


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I use the tags. I tag read for those I read, I tag tbr for books that I added to the library but haven't uploaded to the Kindle yet, once I do that I change the tags to kindle,sd.  Those tags are for calibre, they don't do anything on Kindle. But it helps me to keep organized. 

I guess I go and get the new version, I have to uninstall the one I have though. I also will backup my calibre library folder somewhere else just in case. I assume I just point the new calibre version to the folder where all my books are in and it will be able to see them. 

I wonder if the new version takes less time to get book list of device. When I plug in my Kindle it takes some time for calibre to finish. Or maybe I am just impatient  . I do have about 1100 books on there.


----------



## Judith (Jan 5, 2009)

I recently upgraded to version 0.6.13 and am using Windows XP.  I just tried to send a book to my Kindle 2 for the first time since upgrading and got this message:


ERROR: ERROR: Unhandled exception
---------------------------
AttributeError:  'NoneType' object has no attribute 'split'
---------------------------
OK  Copy to Clipboard  Hide Details...  

What's this all about?  I had no problems sending stuff before upgrading.  Many of the files I have on Calibre are from word documents that I sent to Kindle for conversion.  I am trying to send one of those files to my Kindle.  What do I need to do?

Judith


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Upgrade to the current version 0.6.16. You are 3 versions behind. That may fix it for you.

Mike


----------



## Judith (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Mike, but I continue to get the same message.  I even uninstalled the version I had, deleted the calibre folder and then reinstalled 0.6.16.  I'm not sure what to do now.  After I reinstalled, my library was still there and none of the books can be sent to my Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is your version of XP up to date?  It sounds like a software conflict.  I'm running XP and Calibre on my netbook with no problems.  I've done all the updates as they came available.

Is your computer still recognizing your Kindle otherwise?  If you plug in the USB and drag a document to it outside of Calibre, does it work?

Betsy


----------



## Judith (Jan 5, 2009)

As far as I know my version of XP is up to date as I update regularly, although a recent security update failed to install.  (I guess I should check into this, but I am usually unable to understand the technispeak)

My computer recognizes my Kindle.  I have been able to remove files from Calibre then add them again and send them to my Kindle.  I guess I will have to do this for all the files.  I'm glad that I only have about 50 files.  I hope this doesn't happen every time I upgrade Calibre.

I have never tried the drag and drop method.  I'll try that when I get home from work.

Judith


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just updated to the new version as I needed a new hard drive on my computer anyway and I am way beyond frustrated. 

Now when I send books to my Kindle, calibre sends the folder the book is in not just the book file. It never did this before with the old version and I can't figure out anywhere how to change it. I specify where to send files, in my case to the SD card A and everytime it puts the folder of the author name on it where the file is in it.

The program is unusable this way as I would have to go in every single time and copy paste every single book out of the folders into the SD card and then go back and delete the folders on the SD card. 

Anyone have any idea how to fix this? 

Now I am trying to figure out how to go back to the old version if I can't fix this.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like a bug.... Have you checked the mobileread forums? They have a lot more Calibre users than we have....

I will try to test this out later this evening.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

By Atunah: "I wonder if the new version takes less time to get book list of device. When I plug in my Kindle it takes some time for calibre to finish. Or maybe I am just impatient  Cheesy. I do have about 1100 books on there."

Atunah,  We already posted a fix for that problem, if I am understanding you correctly.  Do a search here on Kindle Boards and also on Amazon Customer Discussions/Kindle.  It is posted both places as a Calibre fix.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, I looked and searched all over on mobile and I found only one post from July with no real response. 

What I found now is that the books show on the Kindle, no clue how since they are in a folder in a folder. The version 6 puts the files on the Kindle just like it puts it in its library. A folder for the author and within that a folder with the title and then within that one the file. 

Version 5 did not do that. How the books still show up is a mystery to me though. But now there will be a gazillion folders on the Kindle and/or sd card. 

I also found that it sorts the books differently on the Kindle. Example I send 9 books to Kindle with Calibre. They show up as new on the top sorted by most recent. When I click on a book that was already on, it does not put it ahead off all the new ones as it used to do. The new ones stay on the top no matter what. That will be a pain if I put for example 30 books on it from Calibre and then I have to keep scrolling pages to get to the most recent read ones. Since we have no folders on the Kindle I basically always pick 20 or so books I want to read next, open all of them and that puts them on the first pages sorted by recent. 

Now that doesn't work anymore as the newly added Calibre books stay on the first pages.

I will test this further once the "new" tag is gone from the newly added books. 

I just spend 2 days re-creating my computer after my heard drive died so I am about to drown myself in my cats water bowl.  


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh.... I was confused.... I thought when you said new version, you meant the one that came out yesterday.... I have been using 0.6.x for some time, and I haven't had any problems. I am on 0.6.20, have not yet updated to 0.6.21.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> By Atunah: "I wonder if the new version takes less time to get book list of device. When I plug in my Kindle it takes some time for calibre to finish. Or maybe I am just impatient Cheesy. I do have about 1100 books on there."
> 
> Atunah, We already posted a fix for that problem, if I am understanding you correctly. Do a search here on Kindle Boards and also on Amazon Customer Discussions/Kindle. It is posted both places as a Calibre fix.


I just searched for that thanks. I did as told and will try later. Kindle is charging right now. That will help a lot I am sure.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Oh.... I was confused.... I thought when you said new version, you meant the one that came out yesterday.... I have been using 0.6.x for some time, and I haven't had any problems. I am on 0.6.20, have not yet updated to 0.6.21.


I am on 0.6.21, got it yesterday. I haven't updated calibre before that for many many months. I think I was on 0.5.14 or something like that. That version did not make folders on the Kindle.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I _think_ I understand what it going on....

I am thinking that you are not using Calibre to store anything on your hard drive, but are using the SD card as the place Calibre is storing its documents.... In that case, Calibre is working as it is intended.

Instead, you should have Calibre save the documents to your hard drive, where they will be stored neatly in folders as you describe. Then, you should have Calibre _send_ the files to your SD card, using the Send To Device button at the top of the Calibre window. It will send only the file, not the folders.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

All the books are on the hard drive and Calibre puts them there, in the Calibre folder.  I always had it like that. Had to put that back on my computer yesterday so I know it was there .

I do exactly as you said, send files to SD card with send to device and it sends the folders. Books still show up though. Just cluttered up with folders now on the kindle SD card. 

I had no idea that one can use Calibre without it putting all files in the folders on the hard drive, I thought it does that automatic when you add books. At least it does on mine. 

Not sure how it would put it on SD instead of hard drive as I don't have a SD card hooked up to the computer unless I plug the Kindle in. 

I don't do well when stuff just suddenly performs differently than it did and I can't figure out why lol.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know why it does that on the K1 SD card, on my K2 it simply sends the file that appears like any other book on the Kindle.... You might want to try sending it to the Kindle, then just moving the file onto the SD card.... I wish I could test this on my K2, but it sadly does not have an SD card.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, I did send it to the kindle memory to see and it did the same. I tried it different ways. I set default to for the send to device to my SD card, but I tried it all other ways. Even though it puts the folders on the Kindle, it only puts the mobi file in it, not the original files as they appear in the Calibre library folder. 

Thanks though for trying to figure this out with me. I don't get why you don't get the folders though on your Kindle. 

I guess I just have to deal with the clutter of folder galore on my Kindle from now on if I stick with this version of calibre. 
I might go back to the old one, not sure yet. 

I can't be the only K1 user with calibre though. On mobileforums most users are not Kindle users and if they are they have a K2. Very few postings by K1 users in the calibre forum there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just tried it on my Kindle 1 with SD card using Calibre 0.6.21.

The same thing happens to me whether I send to my Kindle main memory or to SD card.  I get a folder with the author's name, then a folder inside with the book name, then inside that the book.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I also found that it sorts the books differently on the Kindle. Example I send 9 books to Kindle with Calibre. They show up as new on the top sorted by most recent. When I click on a book that was already on, it does not put it ahead off all the new ones as it used to do. The new ones stay on the top no matter what. That will be a pain if I put for example 30 books on it from Calibre and then I have to keep scrolling pages to get to the most recent read ones. Since we have no folders on the Kindle I basically always pick 20 or so books I want to read next, open all of them and that puts them on the first pages sorted by recent.


I sent a book to my Kindle (actually twice; once to the SD card and once to main memory.) I sort by most recent, so the book (the Velveteen Rabbit) appeared twice at the top of my list. I then opened a couple of books that had been on longer, one of which I'd been reading before the testing. Both then appeared at the top of the list, just as they should.

If your books aren't sorting properly, you might turn on Whispernet briefly. Sometimes if Whispernet hasn't been on recently, the books don't sort correctly.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a different Calibre problem.

I've been downloading and running Calibre updates, but when I open it, I still have 6.16.  Tonight I downloaded and ran 6.21, but when I open Calibre, it's still 6.16.  I restarted the computer before I opened it up.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Betsy for checking, good to know its not just me and I am not going crazy. So I guess it is what it is then. I just stop looking at the folder then and the mess of folders in there. Oy. 

I did have whispernet on as I had the same thought on the sorting. I now found out that once the "new" tag goes away, it works as before so I clicked on each and everyone to get rid of that tag. I didn't need to do that with the old version. There a book I opened always went to the top ahead of the "new" books. 

Now if my computer would just stop installing updates. Fer cripes sakes. 

I will send off some chants to the Flying Spaghetti Monster so my hard drive lives for a long time after this mess. Don't want to have to do this anytime soon again. Of course I am using XP from I think 2003 or so which means a gazillion updates after re installing original file. 

I think I need to read some Kindle now 

Thanks again for all the help though everyone, much appreciated.

Just another weird thing then I guess. At least for me it is. Its just a pain to have to go to the next page to get to the book I read before I uploaded more files.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm looking around to see if I can find any comments about this on the Calibre site or on mobilread. I've found a reference to the folder structure in this ticket:
http://calibre.kovidgoyal.net/ticket/2932

So it's not just us, either...

As I said, the sorting worked fine for me, so I'm not sure what's happening with yours. This ticket also addresses the sort issue and it seems a hard reset fixed it?

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I'll try a reboot later. 

I just am baffled how Kindle can see the books that Calibre puts in folders in its memory. And why did he change that in that version. Another thing to store in the weird file I guess. 

I had found a posting from someone on mobile that had a similar sorting issue and he wasn't sure how it went away and there wasn't a update post. Seems to work now that the "new" tag is gone. 

How long does that "new" tag stay on newly updated books anyway, I can't recall now. 

Considering Calibre is a free program, I shouldn't whine to much I guess lol.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> How long does that "new" tag stay on newly updated books anyway, I can't recall now.


For me, it disappears after I open the book.

My husband still has a K1, I will see if I can remember to test it later tonight and see if it behaves the same way.... There is an SD card in it as well, so I should be able to test everything.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I have a different Calibre problem.
> 
> I've been downloading and running Calibre updates, but when I open it, I still have 6.16. Tonight I downloaded and ran 6.21, but when I open Calibre, it's still 6.16. I restarted the computer before I opened it up.


I use Calibre on my Mac, and I need to physically replace the old file with the new file, or the old file opens. Perhaps it works the same way in Windows?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For me when content is loaded on the Kindle it says "new" for about a day or until the book or whatever is opened.


----------

